# Crackling in speakers



## bobbybonez (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey. So I'm having an issue with my surround sound. I just re arranged my living room and set up a new set of speakers and it wasn't doing this previously. To confirm it wasn't the new speakers i replaced on with one of the old ones and it is still doing the same thing. I'm getting a crackling in my speakers mostly on the lows and the extreme highs when listening to music. I haven't really been able to test to see if it does it through the satellite too. I know that interference between audio and power can be an issue sometimes but am not really sure on how to test that other than re routing all the speakers and the wires to go with them (last resort if need be). I've tried replacing the audio cable from the DVD player to the TV and different inputs and outs on the TV and DVD player. So what else could it be? Power interference? Bad ground? I have experience in this stuff but am by no means and expert.
Volume doesn't make a difference either.

Thanks,
Bob

P.S will keep updated with new theories or other things I'm trying.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Are they wireless surround speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dirty power can be a big issue. Florescent lights and dimmers can cause noise in wireless systems. Have you tried moving the power for the wireless to a different circuit?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If the problem was being caused by the speaker wires being in proximity to the electrical service the sound would be a low frequency (60 Hz) hum.
I do not think you would ever describe it as a crackle.
I would disconnect all the speakers and all the sources.
Do a factory reset on the AVR.
Carefully check the speaker wires for the front left/right and connect them making sure the connections are tight and there are no stray wire strands.
Connect a single source or use the FM tuner and see if it works correctly.


----------

